# 620 ft. 6 inch pipe bursting job Berlin Ohio



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a little video of a 6 inch bursting job we completed recently using pneumatic pipe bursting with the hammerhead HG-12 bursting unit. Total pull time was 45 minutes. Keep in mind my 11 year old son produced the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq3jtwWRCXM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is sweeeeeet!

Does the cone have the pneumatics built in from Hammerhead?

So it just follows the old line without the need for pulling?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know crap about bursting, but that looks really interesting. I would like to see the final connections being made.

Also, what happens if you have to pull it back a smidge to get into your final connection?

Is it a clamp? 

I assume all the fusion is done on the ground always?

Is there a limit before you have to dig another hole. i.e. pulling it in half somewhere?

Is the pipe grouted in or anything? What happens with that space around it?

Does settling occur later that an anal HO would dislike from the space left around the pipe?

Anyway, pretty cool stuff Biz and Bull


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> That is sweeeeeet!
> 
> Does the cone have the pneumatics built in from Hammerhead?
> 
> So it just follows the old line without the need for pulling?


actually the cone is fastened to the pipe and the hammer is inserted inside. The hammer beats against the cone and there is a guide winch in front for course. When your done the hammer reverses and exits the rear of the pipe.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The annular space is created temporarily so the ground will close back on the pipe. Never had a settling issue. You can pull pretty long lengths but you must take into consideration ground conditions and if you stop the pull the ground can fill in around the pipe and have a harder time moving again


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's funny I have the phrase "Rumor has it " stuck in my head tell your kid thanks lol


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbup:will do! For a little guy he enjoys this chaos as much as me. Like father like son.


----------



## jhrabosky (Feb 8, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> :thumbup:will do! For a little guy he enjoys this chaos as much as me. Like father like son.


Tell the little guy good job!


----------



## jhrabosky (Feb 8, 2013)

3 - separate bursts in 1 day! That was hustling!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

"Momma...I just killed a man....Put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger now he's dead......"

Dude, if your son doesn't want to play in crap, I know a few motorcycle enthusiast clubs that has apprenticeships available---lol


----------

